# Christians Always Talk About Going To Heaven Or Hell, What Does Sikhism Say About It?



## panja (Jun 9, 2004)

Christians always talk about going to heaven or hell, what does Sikhism say about it? 

Q: Christians always talk about going to heaven or hell, what does Sikhism say about it? 

A: Christians believe that God lives in heaven and Christians always talk about going to heaven. First of all, salvation is not reached just by entering in heaven. Salvation is reached by merging in the Holy Spirit. Salvation is not reached by just talking and doing good deeds, it is reached by meditating on God, and living the life by renouncing lust, greed, anger, emotional attachment and egotistical pride. “As long as the mind is filled with the desire for heaven, he does not reach God” (Guru Granth Sahib 325). The desire should be to meet God, not to go to heaven. Heaven and Hell are not created to live but to award and punish. Your good deeds will be paid off in heaven, your bad deeds in hell; you will then take birth again until you become One with God. 

http://www.realsikhism.com/faq/heavenorhell.html


----------



## truth_seeker (Jul 19, 2004)

Heaven or hell are just states which the soul may enter,not permanently,  but heaven should not be ones ain, rather unity with God.


----------



## devinesanative (Nov 22, 2005)

When someone takes birth in a good environment , good loving family , for a new born its a heaven , but if someone takes birth in a bad environment , bad and not loving family , for a new born its a hell.


----------



## devinesanative (Nov 22, 2005)

Though many people believe themselves to be mature and religious , but still they live in fairy tale dreams .


----------

